# Doghe del letto



## jumba

Hola a todos,

como se llaman en espanyolo las "doghe" de la cama, osea la estructura de madera sobre la cual està el colchon?

*"le doghe del letto sono rotte"*


----------



## kreiner

Es la primera vez que veo "doghe" en este contexto. A mí me suenan _le doghe delle botti_, que serían las "duelas". Nunca es tarde para aprender algo nuevo. 

PD
Ahora que pienso. ¿Te estás refiriendo a las láminas de madera que forman la _rete_? Entonces, son "láminas".
He visto por internet que también aparece la expresión "somier de duelas", pero no creo que sea muy frecuente.


----------



## vega3131

Le doghe del letto sono molto comuni oggi, forse più delle doghe delle botti o delle bigonce.


----------



## kreiner

vega3131 said:


> Le doghe del letto sono molto comuni oggi, forse più delle doghe delle botti o delle bigonce.


 
Infatti... ma non sapevo che si chiamassero così .


----------



## 0scar

Son la tablillas de un elástico de madera.
Tablillas de la cama supongo que lo entendería cualquiera.


----------



## Tomby

La primera vez que oigo "somier de duelas". Creo que nuestro amigo busca lo que en España se llama somier de láminas.


----------



## kreiner

Tombatossals said:


> La primera vez que oigo "somier de duelas". Creo que nuestro amigo busca lo que en España se llama somier de láminas.


 
Yo tampoco lo había oído nunca. Es que me picó la curiosidad, lo busqué en google... ¡y existe! 
Láminas o tablillas serían las dos palabras más usadas.


----------



## Tomby

Sí, claro. Me dicen "tablillas" y lo entendería al menos por el contexto, pero "duelas" la verdad es que no.
"Nunca te acostarás (sobre unas duelas) sin saber una cosa más".


----------



## 0scar

Yo no entendería lo de láminas, lámina suena a metal, cartón o plástico y a una forma cercana al cuadrado.
Y el DRAE me da la razón, las láminas son casi exclusivamente de metal y muy finas, y en este caso de la cama, si fuesen de metal se llamarían_ flejes_.


----------



## vega3131

Comunque intendiamo queste


----------



## jumba

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
La palabra correcta tiene que ser "TABLILLAS", o "FLEJAS" si fueran de metal. Gracias.


Michele - Barcelona


----------



## ursu-lab

jumba said:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
> La palabra correcta tiene que ser "TABLILLAS", o "FLEJAS" si fueran de metal. Gracias.
> 
> 
> Michele - Barcelona



Prova a dare un'occhiata a vari negozi virtuali di arredamento spagnoli. Come vedrai, in Spagna quelle del "somier" si chiamano "láminas". Non solo nella versione spagnola dell'Ikea, anche nel sito di Pikolin, la più famosa marca spagnola di materassi e prodotti affini, troverai "láminas".


----------



## jumba

ursu-lab said:


> Prova a dare un'occhiata a vari negozi virtuali di arredamento spagnoli. Come vedrai, in Spagna quelle del "somier" si chiamano "láminas". Non solo nella versione spagnola dell'Ikea, anche nel sito di Pikolin, la più famosa marca spagnola di materassi e prodotti affini, troverai "láminas".



anche per quelle di legno?


----------



## kreiner

Sì, anche per quelle di legno.


----------



## Estopa

Hasta ahora nadie ha mencionado las "lamas", otro término habitual.

En este hilo hay una discusión interesante al respecto.

Somier de lamas


----------



## ursu-lab

Oltre al termine utilizzato dai più importanti produttori di letti e materassi (anche spagnoli), che evidentemente conosceranno il nome degli oggetti che vendono, nel link al thread che hai postato è utile soprattutto la definizione del Dizionario:

*somier**.*
(Del fr. _sommier_).

*1. *m. Soporte de tela metálica (=rete), *láminas de madera (=doghe)*, etc., sobre el que se coloca el colchón.

Saranno senz'altro usati anche altri nomi in altri paesi di lingua spagnola, ma visto che vivi a BCN ed immagino che dovrai farti capire qui, allora è meglio usare "láminas".


----------



## jumba

La mia ragazza mi conferma che la maniera piú comuner per chiamare le doghe del letto è *"somier"*


----------



## ursu-lab

No, il "somier", come è scritto anche nel dizionario,  è *tutta* la base del letto, anche quella con la rete, per esempio. Le doghe sono solo una *parte*. Cioè, il "somier" può essere *o* con la rete *o* con le doghe ("láminas").
Poi, che nell'uso quotidiano si tenda, per economia di parole, a chiamare il tutto con il nome di una parte o viceversa, questa è un'altra questione.
Ormai tutti i letti hanno le doghe, quindi dicendo "somier" è praticamente scontato che sia un "somier de láminas".
Ma non è così scontato se vai in un negozio IK*** (non voglio fare pubblicità gratis ), perché ti potrebbe capitare di dover comprare solo le  "láminas" senza il "somier" (vd. questo letto. Le "láminas" sono vendute a parte, unite da un nastro e appoggiate e incastrate al somier con dei tasselli: in casa ne ho uno simile  ).  O se vai in un altro paese dove usano ancora le reti metalliche...

Definizione di wikipedia:



> Un *somier *("rete") es un soporte flexible sobre el que se coloca el colchón. Consiste en un *bastidor  *("telaio") metálico o de madera sobre el que se encastran transversalmente *una  serie de láminas* ("doghe") de madera u otro material.


----------



## saadia

Barras de somier

http://www.fotonazos.es/2009/11/montaje-somier-sultan-laxeby-de-ikea/


----------



## 0scar

Barra de madera para algo que no es cilíndrico es muy raro.

La palabra más apropiada es listón:
http://www.kalipedia.com/kalipediam...2/tecnologia/20070822klpingtcn_20.Ges.SCO.png


----------



## honeyheart

Yo siempre las conocí como "varillas".


----------

